# Random Fish Shots



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

Just a few shots from my planted tank....




























-Adam


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Lovely!


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

great pics!


----------

